# Wyndham resales



## duffldawg (Nov 23, 2007)

I am researching to buy into a time share, we recently sat through the wyndham spiel in Hawaii and found it to be far to big of a price tag although we loved what we heard, we are all about the flexibility. Since returning home we discovered the timeshare resale sites and omg there are so many...
Can someone please tell me what happens if....
a) we were to purchase 189,000 points with the wyndham sea gardens in Florida, (with the RCI membership) and wanted to stay in Waikiki Hawaii.
b) traded in our wyndham points with RCI can we bank and for how many points etc.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 23, 2007)

duffldawg said:


> I am researching to buy into a time share, we recently sat through the wyndham spiel in Hawaii and found it to be far to big of a price tag although we loved what we heard, we are all about the flexibility. Since returning home we discovered the timeshare resale sites and omg there are so many...
> Can someone please tell me what happens if....
> a) we were to purchase 189,000 points with the wyndham sea gardens in Florida, (with the RCI membership) and wanted to stay in Waikiki Hawaii.
> b) traded in our wyndham points with RCI can we bank and for how many points etc.




Congrats on avoiding the purchase during the T/S presentation . . . and finding this group before buying anything.  You'll find a lot of great information here and throughout the internet on how to maximize your T/S purchase once you take the plunge.

189k points won't be enough to book a week (through Wyndham) in Hawaii.  You will need to get your Wyndham points turned into weeks that you can bank with RCI to hopefully trade into Hawaii.

When Wyndham does a bulk space bank, it's been seen that even 28K valued weeks can get you into Hawaii.  But not always and it's only good if you can plan a long way out (typically a year or more).

If you were to own 189k points in the Wyndham system, you can decide in what increments you want to have weeks for trading in RCI.   There are also strategies of "visible" vs. "invisible" exchanges so you'll need to read up on that too.


----------



## Caius (Nov 23, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> 189k points won't be enough to book a week (through Wyndham) in Hawaii.  You will need to get your Wyndham points turned into weeks that you can bank with RCI to hopefully trade into Hawaii.



It can be enough for some lower demand weeks at the Royal Sea Cliff or Mauna Loa Village on the Big Island....  But, the OP did ask specifically about Waikiki, and they did say they want to be flexible


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Points are points. Just buy enough*

Buying at a mainland FSP (Fairshare Plus) resort is a smart move. You can bet that ongoing fees will be lower and, if needed, you can drive there - not possible with Hawaii!  But the smartest move is not buying retail points but looking into resale which will save you 70-90% or more on the purchase price.  
Since you are getting the advantage of a tremendous discount on the buy in don't cut yourself short on your annual point allotment. While it is fairly easy to rent or borrow points it's better to have an annual allotment that meets or slightly exceeds what you are likely to want to use each year.  

I'd shoot for 209,000 to 250,000 annual FSP. You can get there with one purchase of resale points or by combining a few smaller purchases.  Be aware that the closing costs can add up so try to get the majic number desired with the minimum number of resales.  

Sounds like you're on the right track so now go track down some deals on the resort(s) you think offer the best value per point and then start enjoying one of the best multi-resort points system values going - Wyndham resale points.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 23, 2007)

I answer your 2nd question in another thread.

For 1st question, use the 1st link look at pp 202-203.  You can determine if it is good for you.  If it is a slow season, 10 month is quite enough for make reservation.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 25, 2007)

*Look at EBAY*

Wyndam resorts,mostly points are for sale in large numbers on EBay for very little. Look their first.


----------



## 64aces (Mar 19, 2008)

Posting deleted


----------



## lprstn (Mar 20, 2008)

I purchased points from holidaygroup.com, gmac timeshare resales, and Tom Cornelieus who post in the classified section here.  Others have been happy with TUG classified, ebay, bidshares.com, redweek.com to name a few.  Also, I would start off with a 205,000 pt purchase for a desired Hawaii 2bedroom week.


----------



## stark666 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hawaii*

Well, I basically just did what you said. I got the pitch at Bonnet Creek in Florida, liked it BOUGHT it, but then realized how cheap it is resale and that there is a 10 day cancellation period. I canceled my purchase, bought the EXACT same thing resale for pennies on the dollar, and just yesterday I deposited 70000 of my 224000 into RCI. The wyndham guy on the phone was very helpful explaining everything and showed me that 70000 was the minimum points for what was currently available in RCI in Hawaii. The 28000 studios people talk about are only for quiet period, which Hawaii really doesn't have. But I'm happy so far, though I have yet to use my points, I have a reservation for Daytona for a 2 bedroom during Christmas with the remaining 224000 and the 70000 in RCI will be there for 2 years. I intend to use them for Hawaii. Be warned it took forever to get my Wyndham account number (about 2 months) and they never sent it to me, I just called and called until they had it ready. I paid $732 + $475 closing fees for the 224000 biennial deed (even years) where at Bonnet Creek they wanted $15,000. I can hardly believe how good this has turned out compare to my feelings at the moment I realized how cheap resale is just after purchasing from the developer. The people in here helped convince me and saved me about $14,000. I can't thank them in any way but here. THANKS guys.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 28, 2010)

stark66,
"Pay if forward" by staying active here. There is so much to learn about vacation with timeshares. Once you learn a good bit about Wyndham, then there is exchanging and the various means to exchange.

Glad you are a fellow happy camper from NJ.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 28, 2010)

> I can't thank them in any way but here. THANKS guys.



Stark66,

I too welcome you to TUG and especially to the Wyndham Forum where in time you too will have much to share. As Linda has eloquently stated: *"Pay It Forward"*

Join us here regularly and use the Sightings Forum (Private for TUG Members Only) to stay up to speed on what is available should you decide to use your points through exchange. 

When you learn of a TIP that will help others, share that information here and be alert to help new folks who follow in your footsteps hopefully before they expend thousands purchasing retail.


----------



## angray (Jun 10, 2014)

stark66 said:


> Well, I basically just did what you said. I got the pitch at Bonnet Creek in Florida, liked it BOUGHT it, but then realized how cheap it is resale and that there is a 10 day cancellation period. I canceled my purchase, bought the EXACT same thing resale for pennies on the dollar, and just yesterday I deposited 70000 of my 224000 into RCI. The wyndham guy on the phone was very helpful explaining everything and showed me that 70000 was the minimum points for what was currently available in RCI in Hawaii. The 28000 studios people talk about are only for quiet period, which Hawaii really doesn't have. But I'm happy so far, though I have yet to use my points, I have a reservation for Daytona for a 2 bedroom during Christmas with the remaining 224000 and the 70000 in RCI will be there for 2 years. I intend to use them for Hawaii. Be warned it took forever to get my Wyndham account number (about 2 months) and they never sent it to me, I just called and called until they had it ready. I paid $732 + $475 closing fees for the 224000 biennial deed (even years) where at Bonnet Creek they wanted $15,000. I can hardly believe how good this has turned out compare to my feelings at the moment I realized how cheap resale is just after purchasing from the developer. The people in here helped convince me and saved me about $14,000. I can't thank them in any way but here. THANKS guys.




Who did you use to purchase this timeshare? Just finished the presentation and I am sooo glad I didn't buy.


----------

